
#ILookLikeAnEngineer hashtag on Twitter - yitchelle
https://twitter.com/hashtag/ILookLikeAnEngineer?src=hash
======
jcr
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9993353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9993353)

